# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Tassa Di Concessione Governativa

## falcowa

Sto registrando una fattura relativa ad un cellulare.
Oltre all'imponibile e all'iva la fattura prevede una voce di costo fuori campo iva, denominata "Tassa di Concessione Governativa"
Quesito: Il conto da attibuire a tale costo &#232; "spese cellulari" o "Tassa di Concessione Governativa"?
Quesito n.2: "Tassa di Concessione Governativa" &#232; deducibile per intero o &#232; necessario rispettare la percentuale di deducibilit&#224; riconosciuta alle spese cellulari.
grazie per la risposta

----------


## danilo sciuto

1) "spese telefonia mobile" 
2) 80%, come il cellulare. 
ciao   

> Sto registrando una fattura relativa ad un cellulare.
> Oltre all'imponibile e all'iva la fattura prevede una voce di costo fuori campo iva, denominata "Tassa di Concessione Governativa"
> Quesito: Il conto da attibuire a tale costo è "spese cellulari" o "Tassa di Concessione Governativa"?
> Quesito n.2: "Tassa di Concessione Governativa" è deducibile per intero o è necessario rispettare la percentuale di deducibilità riconosciuta alle spese cellulari.
> grazie per la risposta

----------


## Legolas

Ciao Danilo, mi permetto solo di chiederti conferma per quanto riguarda la tassa di concessione governativa.
Difatti io fino ad ora l'ho sempre contabilizzata come tale e quindi deducendola al 100% e non 80% come invece accade per le spese cellulare.

----------


## danilo sciuto

E' un costo inerente la telefonia, quindi va dedotta all' 80% dall' 1/1/07 (50% prima). 
ciao   

> Ciao Danilo, mi permetto solo di chiederti conferma per quanto riguarda la tassa di concessione governativa.
> Difatti io fino ad ora l'ho sempre contabilizzata come tale e quindi deducendola al 100% e non 80% come invece accade per le spese cellulare.

----------


## stsimar

Sono d'accordo con Danilo circa l'imputazione della concessione governativa a costo deducibile all'80%. 
Pongo un dubbio: 
1) come deducete il costo e l'iva nel caso di contratti di tipo family a concessione ridotta, e infine deducete qualcosa nei casi di pagamento della sola ricarica telefonica (es. ricevuta bancomat)?

----------


## Salvo

contratti family (tassa di concessione ridotta) nessuna deduzione....

----------


## danilo sciuto

A mio parere la presunzione di promiscuità (sopratutto dopo l'intervento legislativo della finanziaria 2007) vale anche per ricariche e contratti family. 
ciao   

> Sono d'accordo con Danilo circa l'imputazione della concessione governativa a costo deducibile all'80%. 
> Pongo un dubbio: 
> 1) come deducete il costo e l'iva nel caso di contratti di tipo family a concessione ridotta, e infine deducete qualcosa nei casi di pagamento della sola ricarica telefonica (es. ricevuta bancomat)?

----------


## Salvo

concordo con Danilo per le ricariche con apposita ricevuta (bancomat) ma non per i contratti con Tassa di Concessione ridotta a uro 5.16....

----------


## danilo sciuto

E perchè questi trattamenti diversi ??   

> concordo con Danilo per le ricariche con apposita ricevuta (bancomat) ma non per i contratti con Tassa di Concessione ridotta a uro 5.16....

----------


## Salvo

Lo stato non ti obbliga a sottoscrivere un abbonamento (ci mancherebbe !) di telefonia mobile ma comunque è ormai pacifico che ti da la possibilità di scaricare il costo delle ricariche supportate da idonea documentazione.
Per l'utilizzatore che volesse sottoscrivere un contratto di telefonia e scaricarne i relativi costi e l'iva nelle percentuali ammesse dalla legge, ha a disposizione il c.d. contratto affari (tassa di Concessione Governativa uro 12.92);
altrimenti mi chiedo. 
-Tutti sottoscriverebbero un contratto family e scaricherebbero i relativi costi pagando una tassa ridotta.
- che senzo avrebbe allora questa differenziazzione dei contratti tra family e business
- Perchè allora in una recente pronunzia dell' ADE regionale del Veneto, interppellata sull'argomento, che si è pronuziata favorevolmente sul riconoscimento del costo delle ricariche non ha affrontato volutamente l'argomento abbonamenti  
naturalmente queste sono considerazioni personali  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Appunto, considerazioni personali. 
Ma con la legge non sempre vanno bene  le considerazioni personali  :Wink:    

> Lo stato non ti obbliga a sottoscrivere un abbonamento (ci mancherebbe !) di telefonia mobile ma comunque è ormai pacifico che ti da la possibilità di scaricare il costo delle ricariche supportate da idonea documentazione.
> Per l'utilizzatore che volesse sottoscrivere un contratto di telefonia e scaricarne i relativi costi e l'iva nelle percentuali ammesse dalla legge, ha a disposizione il c.d. contratto affari (tassa di Concessione Governativa uro 12.92);
> altrimenti mi chiedo. 
> -Tutti sottoscriverebbero un contratto family e scaricherebbero i relativi costi pagando una tassa ridotta.
> - che senzo avrebbe allora questa differenziazzione dei contratti tra family e business
> - Perchè allora in una recente pronunzia dell' ADE regionale del Veneto, interppellata sull'argomento, che si è pronuziata favorevolmente sul riconoscimento del costo delle ricariche non ha affrontato volutamente l'argomento abbonamenti  
> naturalmente queste sono considerazioni personali

----------


## PROFES

> Appunto, considerazioni personali. 
> Ma con la legge non sempre vanno bene  le considerazioni personali

  Ad oggi, con diverse sentenze sulla illegitimità della tassa di concessione governativa, con tante richieste di rimborso, l'Agenzia delle Entrate come si pone verso la deducibilità e la detraibilità iva su contratti no business fatti da professionisti?
E' proprio scorretto portare la deducibilità all'80% e la detraibiltà iva al 50% su fatture no business per cellulari? 
Grazie .

----------

